# Stahls’ Adds News Section To Website



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stay up to date with the latest happenings at Stahls’ by visiting the recently added news section of its website at https://www.stahls.com/heat-printing-news. There you can find out about what specials are being offered, upcoming events, the hottest trends, new videos and webinars, new products, and other information that can help you become a better decorator and run a more profitable business using heat applied graphics. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

